# Fake GTX 960 Re-flashing Correct Rom



## rocketpowersquad (Dec 27, 2018)

I got a fake GTX960 from ebay.
I a'm trying to find it's correct Rom, so far it hasn't worked with 5 GTS 450 Roms I found on techpowerup and youtube for other fakes, so I a'm not sure if it is truly a GTS 450.
I include in this post a picture of the chipset with all it's model numbers and the bios included in the GPU if anyone would want to modify it for correct use.
I have everything ready to flash, all I need is the ROM which will restore this GPU to working conidition.
I restored the original ROM once all the GTS450 ROMS failed and it worked, so I assume it is still in working condition and my failed flashes did nothing. 
BIOS: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1N5qIPyUA96Td2afX4MaClm633SLUtk1E/view?usp=sharing


----------



## CandymanGR (Dec 27, 2018)

They have scrape off the product code. It should be either a GTS 450 or a GTX 550 ti. But you need specific tools to do the flashing and you need to find out whether of the two GPUs it is.
Software tools can't do the job, the bios is locked. Look here


----------



## rocketpowersquad (Dec 27, 2018)

CandymanGR said:


> They have scrape off the product code. It should be either a GTS 450 or a GTX 550 ti. But you need specific tools to do the flashing and you need to find out whether of the two GPUs it is.
> Software tools can't do the job. Look here


I a'm aware, I'm in possession of the CH314 flash tool as in the video you sent. The rom included in its download did not work for this card. It just gave out no signal. I will try a second time because maybe I did something wrong the first, but my card's chip-set is different from that in the video. As you can see this is the vid's chipset and mine is above. Perhaps it's a GTX 550 but I can't find a ROM download for it.









My card's chipset is different from those in both of PhilComputerLab's videos, and google yields no results. It points towards a GT630M, which is a laptop GPU.


----------



## CandymanGR (Dec 27, 2018)

Maybe its a GTX 550 then. Its hard to tell they are basically almost the same gpu.
But if you look at this, its a fake 960 and he has a modded bios for that one (he says the fake 960's are GTS 450s). Maybe?......


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Trash it


----------



## rocketpowersquad (Dec 27, 2018)

CandymanGR said:


> Maybe its a GTX 550 then. Its hard to tell they are basically almost the same gpu.
> But if you look at this, its a fake 960 and he has a modded bios for that one (he says the fake 960's are GTS 450s). Maybe?......


So I flashed this rom:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/206609/206609
Here are the results:
A huge step above no signal given by GTS 450 ROMS. Pretty sure it would be safe to assume this GPU is a GTX 550 now. I flashed back the original rom to make sure I didn't permanently damage it and it works. I just need to find the correct GTX 550 model and ROM now.



eidairaman1 said:


> Trash it


I need it to play CSGO.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2018)

rocketpowersquad said:


> So I flashed this rom:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/206609/206609
> Here are the results:
> A huge step above no signal given by GTS 450 ROMS. Pretty sure it would be safe to assume this GPU is a GTX 550 now. I flashed back the original rom to make sure I didn't permanently damage it and it works. I just need to find the correct GTX 550 model and ROM now.
> ...



Get a real card then


----------



## rocketpowersquad (Dec 27, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Get a real card then


dO tHeY cOsT 0$


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2018)

rocketpowersquad said:


> dO tHeY cOsT 0$


No but you got what you paid for, a pile of rubbish


----------



## rocketpowersquad (Dec 27, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> No but you got what you paid for, a pile of rubbish


I can change that if I find the ROM, which is what this thread is about. And it was literally free. I'm getting closer by the minute.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2018)

rocketpowersquad said:


> I can change that if I find the ROM, which is what this thread is about. And it was literally free. I'm getting closer by the minute.



I will give you a hint, look at all the ram chips, any of them different by model number?


----------



## rocketpowersquad (Dec 27, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I will give you a hint, look at all the ram chips, any of them different by model number?


No they are all the same and I looked it up, read about 5 pages and still didn't find the ROM to this piece of shit.
All I got is that it can be anything from a gt 240 to a 550ti...
I think it's 1GB?


----------



## CandymanGR (Dec 27, 2018)

Look at the pcb. Its either a gts 450 or a gtx 550.
Its certainly a 1gb card.
Look at gpuz, it will say 192 cores.


----------



## rocketpowersquad (Dec 27, 2018)

CandymanGR said:


> Look at the pcb. Its either a gts 450 or a gtx 550.


It's definitely GTX 550 because only GTX 550 ROMS work with it. GTS 450 Roms give no signal at all, even the modded one from YouTube.  I just need to find what manufacturer it is now so I can put the correct ROM and get rid of the rainbow lines.


----------



## CandymanGR (Dec 27, 2018)

There are two revisions of GTS 450. It might be a 450, still.
I just found this.










EDIT: Oops. I think its indeed a 550 and actually a 2gb version. Try this bios: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/162085/162085


----------



## rocketpowersquad (Dec 27, 2018)

CandymanGR said:


> There are two revisions of GTS 450. It might be a 450, still.
> I just found this.


Tried that ROM also. No signal again.  Although that video made me figure out how to use the Flash tool...


----------



## CandymanGR (Dec 27, 2018)

i edited something. Re post to see.

Oops. I think its indeed a 550 and actually a 2gb version. Did you try that one? https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/162085/162085


----------



## rocketpowersquad (Dec 27, 2018)

CandymanGR said:


> i edited something. Re post to see.
> 
> Oops. I think its indeed a 550 and actually a 2gb version. Did you try that one? https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/162085/162085


No signal. Just found out each ram chip is 128MB, and 128*8=1024. So it's definitely 1GB. Except there are 50- 100 BIOS for GTX 550sat 1gb on this site, and it would be a huge pain to go through em all.


----------



## CandymanGR (Dec 27, 2018)

usually 1gig Fermi cards had 4 chips. But since you 've checked it... 
Anyway, good luck.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2018)

rocketpowersquad said:


> No signal. Just found out each ram chip is 128MB, and 128*8=1024. So it's definitely 1GB. Except there are 50- 100 BIOS for GTX 550sat 1gb on this site, and it would be a huge pain to go through em all.



Make sure to look at the ram chips in each bios file


----------



## rocketpowersquad (Dec 27, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Make sure to look at the ram chips in each bios file


Thanks. That will save a few hours.

YES I GOT IT TO WORK
It was actually a GTS 450 1GB.
FOR ALL FUTURE PPL THAT MAY STUMBLE HERE:
This is the rom: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1N2j2Yln-ma0DIlLZT90dbQQzUOSUF-75/view?usp=sharing


----------



## ceptimus (Nov 22, 2019)

I also have a fake GTX960 with fake 4GB.  I thought it might be fake when I bought it a couple of years ago.   I didn't claim the refund - I think I paid about £40 for it. I didn't use it for gaming and it mostly worked okay, though a bit flaky at times, driving dual monitors, one on the HDMI and one on the DVI, with both Windows 10 and Linux Mint.

But a recent Windows 10 update broke it and now, in Windows, it only runs one monitor at a low resolution.

So I decided to flash it and bought the eeprom/SPI programmer.  I've tried about 10 of the 'roms' I could find.  With most of them the PC won't even boot, but with the FABIOMODFAKEGTX960.rom it works to some extent - I get a mostly white screen but with small areas that the OS has recently refreshed visible.  Can anyone recommend a 'rom' file that might work for this card? Or identify what brand of card the fake is based on?  If not, I'll save the fans and heat sink and throw the rest in the trash.


























Note that the GPU is a GF116-200-KA-A1, memory chips are Samsung, power connector is the 6-pin, not edge type, the memory chip for the "rom" is a 25LO020 (the CH341 programmer recognizes it and works with the  PM25LV020 setting).  The three large cubical black blocks (resistors?) near the power supply section on mine are labelled R56 - I've seen pictures of other similar boards with R47 or R22 components with a different layout.

Edit: corrected my mistake about the '8-pin' power connector to 6-pin.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2019)

ceptimus said:


> I also have a fake GTX960 with fake 4GB.  I thought it might be fake when I bought it a couple of years ago.   I didn't claim the refund - I think I paid about £40 for it. I didn't use it for gaming and it mostly worked okay, though a bit flaky at times, driving dual monitors, one on the HDMI and one on the DVI, with both Windows 10 and Linux Mint.
> 
> But a recent Windows 10 update broke it and now, in Windows, it only runs one monitor at a low resolution.
> 
> ...



I need a close up of each ram chip please.

Definitely a fake card, ive seem that hsf numerous times


----------



## ceptimus (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks for fast reply














One of them I can't get the camera to 'see'.  All four are Samsung K4G20325FD-FC03.  I guess the other codes are just date codes and batch numbers?  These are the other codes - as far as my poor old eyes can make them out.

225 GIDZ029V
322 GID0839W
349 GIJ0549B
322 GID0649V


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2019)

ceptimus said:


> Thanks for fast reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes no worries let me see how much ram you have there









						K4G20325FD-FC03 - Samsung - SS K4G20325FD-FC03 2Gb 6Gbps GDDR5 Memory | Impact Computers
					

K4G20325FD-FC03, SS, K4G20325FD-FC03, 2Gb, 6Gbps, GDDR5, Memory | Refurbished




					www.impactcomputers.com
				






			http://datasheet.octopart.com/K4G20325FD-FC04-Samsung-datasheet-17924934.pdf
		


That is a 1GB card

2Gb= 0.250GBx4=1GB

Can we get a GPU-Z screenshot please?

@ceptimus


----------



## ceptimus (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm afraid I can't get a GPU-Z screenshot.  I messed up saving the original rom contents so I can't flash it back to that - and with the only rom I have that allows the computer to boot at the moment (the FABIOMODFAKEGTX960.rom one) the GPU-Z info would be illegible.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2019)

ceptimus said:


> I'm afraid I can't get a GPU-Z screenshot.  I messed up saving the original rom contents so I can't flash it back to that - and with the only rom I have that allows the computer to boot at the moment (the FABIOMODFAKEGTX960.rom one) the GPU-Z info would be illegible.



Doesnt matter, the bios version number could guide me to a 450gts bios you would need.

So please provide it as requested.

I cannot look at bios roms directly, I need a gpu-z screenshot.

I will help you get the card running correctly but i need your cooperation, no questions asked.


----------



## ceptimus (Nov 22, 2019)

Sorry, I don't understand how to get a gpu-z screenshot, when I'm presently unable to boot the computer with a screen that is readable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2019)

What are your computer specs?

Put the old bios back in, download gpu-z, open it, hold down Alt key and press print screen on keyboard, open ms paint (paint.exe) paste image in there and then save image as .jpg/.jpeg file and upload it here.

If you are bios flashing you should know how to get your system running again and know how to upload screenshots here


----------



## ceptimus (Nov 22, 2019)

Like I said, I failed to save the original bios properly.  I thought I had, but it was the first time I was using the CH341A programmer and afterwards I realized I'd got the wrong size of chip selected, so I only saved the first part of it, by then I'd already overwritten the bios contents with the first of the files I tried.  If I restore from the saved file now the computer won't boot.

I tried various other GTS450 and GTX550 bios files I downloaded, but the only one I've tried that allows the computer to boot is the FABIOMODFAKEGTX960.rom - and that produces a mostly white screen with only little bits showing - not sufficient for getting a gpu-z screenshot.

I was hoping that someone would recognize my card from the photos and say, "I have the same one, and here is a rom file that works for it."


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2019)

With the chip and ram chips on it the card is a 450 gts.

What cpu do you have?

This top bios might be your best bet









						Palit GTS 450 VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 783 MHz GPU, 902 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Then these









						Galaxy GTS 450 VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 783 MHz GPU, 902 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Gainward GTS 450 VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 783 MHz GPU, 902 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Gainward GTS 450 VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 783 MHz GPU, 902 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




@ceptimus









						Zotac GTS 450 VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 783 MHz GPU, 902 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						MSI GTS 450 VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 783 MHz GPU, 902 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Asus GTS 450 VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 783 MHz GPU, 902 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Asus GTS 450 VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 783 MHz GPU, 902 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Asus GTS 450 VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 783 MHz GPU, 902 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Asus GTS 450 VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 783 MHz GPU, 902 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Asus GTS 450 VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 783 MHz GPU, 902 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Asus GTS 450 VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 783 MHz GPU, 902 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Asus GTS 450 VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 783 MHz GPU, 902 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Asus GTS 450 VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 783 MHz GPU, 902 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




You can try this however I would suggest looking at the contents to ensure it has dvi-i, hdmi, vga, and samsung in the info, also 783/902 for clock speed









						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




bless your heart from Texas



ceptimus said:


> Like I said, I failed to save the original bios properly.  I thought I had, but it was the first time I was using the CH341A programmer and afterwards I realized I'd got the wrong size of chip selected, so I only saved the first part of it, by then I'd already overwritten the bios contents with the first of the files I tried.  If I restore from the saved file now the computer won't boot.
> 
> I tried various other GTS450 and GTX550 bios files I downloaded, but the only one I've tried that allows the computer to boot is the FABIOMODFAKEGTX960.rom - and that produces a mostly white screen with only little bits showing - not sufficient for getting a gpu-z screenshot.
> 
> I was hoping that someone would recognize my card from the photos and say, "I have the same one, and here is a rom file that works for it."


----------



## ceptimus (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks,  I tried the top one and no joy - the computer just beeps and won't boot.  I've previously tried a couple of the others.

It's a tiresome process: remove the card; take off the cooler; flash; reassemble cooler; replace card; reconnect computer leads; test.  I must have already done it about twenty times.   Maybe I'll return to it another day. In the meantime, I'm inclined to cut my losses and just buy a replacement second hand genuine graphics card.  Or perhaps someone will recognize the card from the photos, and narrow down the candidate bios files to just a handful.

The computer is old.  It has a ryzen CPU with a built in GPU (vga only)  I switched the built-in GPU off in the bios when I fitted a proper video card and expanded the RAM to 8GB.  I also upgraded the PSU.  It's not my main computer - I've got a 16GB i7 with a GTX1080 - but it seems a shame to junk the old PC for the want of a working graphics card.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2019)

ceptimus said:


> Thanks,  I tried the top one and no joy - the computer just beeps and won't boot.  I've previously tried a couple of the others.
> 
> It's a tiresome process: remove the card; take off the cooler; flash; reassemble cooler; replace card; reconnect computer leads; test.  I must have already done it about twenty times.   Maybe I'll return to it another day. In the meantime, I'm inclined to cut my losses and just buy a replacement second hand genuine graphics card.  Or perhaps someone will recognize the card from the photos, and narrow down the candidate bios files to just a handful.
> 
> The computer is old.  It has a ryzen CPU with a built in GPU (vga only)  I switched the built-in GPU off in the bios when I fitted a proper video card and expanded the RAM to 8GB.  I also upgraded the PSU.  It's not my main computer - I've got a 16GB i7 with a GTX1080 - but it seems a shame to junk the old PC for the want of a working graphics card.



Turn the  ryzen igp back on and use NVFlash. Or use the core i igp

Hook monitor up to igp.









						NVIDIA NVFlash (5.792.0) Download
					

NVIDIA NVFlash is used to flash the graphics card BIOS on Ampere, Turing, Pascal and all older NVIDIA cards.   NVFlash supports BIOS flashing on NVID




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Or use the top 2 links.








						TechPowerUp
					






					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ceptimus (Nov 22, 2019)

I did try re-enabling the ryzen gpu, and with a vga monitor connected and no graphics card in the slot, the PC then boots and runs.  But when the fake graphics card is in its slot, whether or not the ryzen gpu is enabled, it prevents the PC from booting - the PC fails the self test and just sits there beeping.

The only bios I've tried, so far, that allows the PC to boot is the FABIOMODFAKEGTX960.rom.

Obviously the original fake bios also allowed the PC to boot and run, but unfortunately I don't have that anymore - only the first half of it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 23, 2019)

ceptimus said:


> I did try re-enabling the ryzen gpu, and with a vga monitor connected and no graphics card in the slot, the PC then boots and runs.  But when the fake graphics card is in its slot, whether or not the ryzen gpu is enabled, it prevents the PC from booting - the PC fails the self test and just sits there beeping.
> 
> The only bios I've tried, so far, that allows the PC to boot is the FABIOMODFAKEGTX960.rom.
> 
> Obviously the original fake bios also allowed the PC to boot and run, but unfortunately I don't have that anymore - only the first half of it.



Ive done research some of those cards just wont flash to anything but the og bios. Tbf with you get your money back and throw it away.


----------



## ceptimus (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks for all your help.  I doubt I can get my money back two years later, and after I've messed about with the card?

Never mind, I had a couple of years of mostly okay use out of it.

I've bought a second hand GT430 1GB on Ebay for £16 including shipping, installed it this morning, and it's working fine.  Like I say, I never tried gaming on this PC and for normal dual screen Windows and Linux use, the GT430 is fine.

Now it's running, I can see that I was wrong about the PC.  It's got an AMD A8-5500 (4 processors show up in the task manager) running at 3.2GHz with 8GB RAM.  Not a powerhouse by modern standards, but still adequate.  The AMD has built in Radeon HD graphics, but it's only connected to a single VGA port, so no good for my dual monitors both running at 1920x1080.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 23, 2019)

All i can say is buy cards from legitimate companies.

Research on the heatsinks of the cards if it doesn't look like anything that is from Asus or gigabyte MSI ASRock XFX EVGA colorful Sapphire Zotac etc etc, don't buy it.

If you decide to buy another fake card I would highly suggest getting a bios dump from it using gpu-z if it is working


----------



## Gandalfthewizard (Jan 28, 2020)

I have the same issue and want to know how to identify and fix a fake graphics card and put it back to a working state. Bought it in an apparently new unused pc from eBay from user zanjoo_0 but when I switched it on windows asked for a license and the case was dented and covered in stickers so well used and worn. The user then cancelled the sale even though I had paid cash and had the item so eBay could / not would not help. Ended up buying a windows license only to find out the NVidia gtx 1050i card kept crashing. I ran a gpu card identifier app and it said it was fake. Now no comeback at all so want to try and get something that at least works slightly better than the onboard graphics. Found out the the user actually sold the real card to someone else 2 days before and swapped the card for the fake one. Any help would be appreciated on what to look for to identify it in the first instance.


----------



## Kavpool (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi all, I'm in the same boat with the fake nvidia 960 gtx. Stopped working after updates on a code 43. I only want it to work for dual monitors. Can someone help me get it to work please? I'm aware it is a crap GPU underneath bit it worked fine when it worked.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2020)

Kavpool said:


> Hi all, I'm in the same boat with the fake nvidia 960 gtx. Stopped working after updates on a code 43. I only want it to work for dual monitors. Can someone help me get it to work please? I'm aware it is a crap GPU underneath bit it worked fine when it worked.



Need a chip picture, gpu-z screenshot too


----------



## Kavpool (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks for replying*. I will sort that out and post the pictures asap.*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2020)

Kavpool said:


> Thanks for replying*. I will sort that out and post the pictures asap.*



Giter done


----------



## Kavpool (Feb 18, 2020)

Is this the chip? Or is that a sticker over the original chip?

GPU-Z attached
Thanks for helping me

Not sure if it's right or wrong but the Nvidia driver wasn't installed when I took the GPU-Z photo. Couldn't screen print, sorry, as the keyboard doesn't have to option...USA version I think


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2020)

Are there any markings on the ram or the thermalpads?



Kavpool said:


> Is this the chip? Or is that a sticker over the original chip?
> 
> GPU-Z attached
> Thanks for helping me
> ...


----------



## Kavpool (Feb 18, 2020)

This is one of the ram. They all the same

Couldn't see any thermal pads


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Kavpool said:


> This is one of the ram. They all the same
> 
> Couldn't see any thermal pads



Are there any ram chips on the front of the card surrounding the gpu die?


----------



## Kavpool (Feb 19, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Are there any ram chips on the back of the card?


Yeah another 4..front and back photos


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Kavpool said:


> Yeah another 4..front and back photos



From the ram chips its a 1GB card, lets see about a bios

I presume it has a dvi-I/D, vga, and hdmi port?

@Kavpool


----------



## Kavpool (Feb 19, 2020)

Yeah that's right


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2020)

The bios on your card has been changed from a 450GTS to a 960, Galax/Galaxy Brand.

Try this bios below









						Galaxy GTS 450 VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 825 MHz GPU, 900 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




You can try this bios which has a higher clock speed even.








						Asus GTS 450 VBIOS
					

1024 MB GDDR5, 925 MHz GPU, 1000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Kavpool (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks for your help. Can the bios change be done whilst it's in the pc? Just I've seen videos of using usb cables and clips


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Kavpool said:


> Thanks for your help. Can the bios change be done whilst it's in the pc? Just I've seen videos of using usb cables and clips



Yes it can

Use this tool








						NVIDIA NVFlash (5.792.0) Download
					

NVIDIA NVFlash is used to flash the graphics card BIOS on Ampere, Turing, Pascal and all older NVIDIA cards.   NVFlash supports BIOS flashing on NVID




					www.techpowerup.com
				




If the 1 above doesn't work use these below








						NVIDIA NVFlash with Board Id Mismatch Disabled (v5.590.0) Download
					

This is a patched version of NVIDIA's NVFlash.   On Turing cards, NVFlash no longer allows overriding of the "board ID mismatch" message through comm




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Or this tool








						NVIDIA NVFlash with Certificate Checks Bypassed (v5.287) Download
					

This modified version of NVFlash lets you flash a modified BIOS to your NVIDIA graphics card.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Kavpool (Feb 19, 2020)

is therer instructions for using the tool please? when I open the file the black CMD box comes uip with loads of writing in as me to quit or continue


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Kavpool said:


> is therer instructions for using the tool please? when I open the file the black CMD box comes uip with loads of writing in as me to quit or continue


----------



## Kavpool (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm on that but I have powershell option when I try to open CMD from the folder. Someone is saying in the video comments that you can drag and drop the bios ROM onto the flash tool?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Find command prompt run it from there with admin rights


----------



## hannameister (May 6, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Find command prompt run it from there with admin rights



greetings, can you help me identified my fake gt 730 ? i want to flash it and install original driver, currently running with fake driver and very unstable, this card is probably fermi gt730 card but the chipset say n13p-gl-a1, but can be flashed with gf108 bios, it has 8 memory chips, but i dont know what bios that i needed, thank you before


----------



## Dani13 (Jun 8, 2020)

hola alguien me puede ayudar no encuentro una bios que funcione


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Dani13 said:


> hola alguien me puede ayudar no encuentro una bios que funcione


GTX 560
What memory chips does it have, and how much memory?


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 9, 2020)

Dani13 said:


> hola alguien me puede ayudar no encuentro una bios que funcione


English please. GF116-200 is GTX 550 Ti, but like Caring1 said, what type of memory it has, and how much? Can you post a GPU-Z screenshot?


----------



## belpmx (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello,

I would like to request some help to indentify my fake gtx 1050ti https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1050-ti-fake-card.b5558

Ram: Hynix h5gq2h24mfr
GPU: 12B7605 (missing information was deleted since card arrive)
BIOS chip : pm25L00020

I am adding images for the card and the stats.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 22, 2020)

Seems to be a GTS 450 rev. 2 since it uses the GF116 chip.


----------

